# ATI Radeon 9200SE and ATITool help



## Undead Blade (Jul 10, 2005)

I have a few questions about your program, which is by the way a great one for gamers   :

  There are some options not detailed on "Documentation" for yout ATITool 0.24: 

  "Currently selected Catalyst A.I. level Off/Low/High"
  "Geometry Instancing enabled"

  Would you please give more information about what they do   

 I have an ATI Radeon 9200SE, manufactured by MGSpeed (www.mgspeed.com), and I am currently running at Core 219.60 and Memory 180.00 (See signature for defaults) which is stable.
 I was able to go as far as Core 237.50 and Memory 194.44 without artifacts but my video card was much hotter than normal (my computer is still in warranty, so i can't open the case, but the heat can easily be sensed by touching the right side (from the front) of the case).

 Hope you're not bored to death while reading this, and thanks for the support, and for the great program ATITool


----------



## Polaris573 (Jul 10, 2005)

Geometry Instancing allows the VPU to create multiple objects from a single geometric model, rather than passing an entire new model for each item on the screen. This increases the rendering speed of images such as leaves, or grass.

Catalyst A.I. makes use of ATI's new texture analyzer technology to optimize performance in 3D applications while maintaining or even improving image quality. It analyzes individual textures as they are loaded to determine the best and fastest way to display them. 

I know computer manufacturers say you can't open the case without voiding the warranty, but in my experience there is no way for them to know unless you tell them you were scrounging around in there (or by doing physical damage that couldn't be accomplished unless you opened the case).

P.S. you would be hard pressed to bore the majority of people that frequent these forums.  We enjoy talking about computers and trying to help people with there problems


----------



## Undead Blade (Jul 11, 2005)

*Warranty void???*

No you see, my computer has a white label with the date of the purchase on it, which is glued (with good glue i assure you, as i tried to carefully remove it - obviously with no results, other than (almost) losing the warranty   ). It is glued half on the left side (from the front) and the other half on the back of the computer, so there is no way of opening it.
   The good thing is that it expires in september. Or bad thing - if something goes bad, it'll go bad on my expense   

  Thanks, for the answers, but i still dont know if the setting are compatible with my card, and if they are, why aren't they on any tab in the Display Properties > Advanced . Btw I am using Catalyst 5.6, without Catalyst Control Center.


----------



## Avun (Jul 16, 2005)

Firstly.. If you dont have the money to take the risk of over clocking something then simply dont over clock it.. Because if you blow it up ( There is ALWAYS a slight chance of it) Then you wont be able to fix it. But of course going with a computer compan ymaded system is a bad thing to even start with.. I would go ona nd on but I sound like a old man.. ( Even though im not. )


----------

